
Springer Nature offer free access to 500 essential textbooks - yarinr
https://www.springernature.com/gp/librarians/news-events/all-news-articles/industry-news-initiatives/free-access-to-textbooks-for-institutions-affected-by-coronaviru/17855960
======
yarinr
A list of the books can be found in the following excel file, which you can
also filter for your liking. [https://resource-
cms.springernature.com/springer-cms/rest/v1...](https://resource-
cms.springernature.com/springer-cms/rest/v1/content/17858272/data/v4)

The following are the 49 ebooks categorized 'Computer Science':

    
    
       Introduction to Evolutionary Computing
       Data Structures and Algorithms with Python
       LaTeX in 24 Hours
       Automata and Computability
       The Algorithm Design Manual
       Principles of Data Mining
       Fundamentals of Business Process Management
       UML @ Classroom
       Foundations for Designing User-Centered Systems
       Computer Vision
       Data Mining
       Computational Geometry
       Cryptography Made Simple
       Eye Tracking Methodology
       The Data Science Design Manual
       An Introduction to Machine Learning
       Guide to Discrete Mathematics
       Modelling Computing Systems
       Understanding Cryptography
       Concise Guide to Software Engineering
       Fundamentals of Multimedia
       The Python Workbook
       Recommender Systems
       Python Programming Fundamentals
       Object-Oriented Analysis, Design and Implementation
       Introduction to Data Science
       Concise Guide to Databases
       Digital Image Processing
       Guide to Computer Network Security
       Foundations of Programming Languages
       Probability and Statistics for Computer Science
       Guide to Competitive Programming
       Introduction to Artificial Intelligence
       Introduction to Deep Learning
       A Beginner's Guide to Scala, Object Orientation and Functional Programming
       Fundamentals of Business Process Management
       Guide to Scientific Computing in C++
       Fundamentals of Java Programming
       Logical Foundations of Cyber-Physical Systems
       Introduction to Programming with Fortran
       Neural Networks and Deep Learning
       Data Science and Predictive Analytics
       Systems Programming in Unix/Linux
       Introduction to Parallel Computing
       Analysis for Computer Scientists
       Introductory Computer Forensics
       Java in Two Semesters
       A Beginners Guide to Python 3 Programming
       Advanced Guide to Python 3 Programming

